# Elimitrax Boot System For Sale



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Gotta sell my pair, they worked great though, and I could tell the difference between wearing regular boots and having these on!!!!

These work great for bowhunting. Totally eliminating your scent from the trail you walk in and out from. They have been used for 1/2 of last year, and for how much I bowhunted, I don't need to own a pair of these for the price I paid for them!!!

*Bought brand new for $100, willing to sell for $75/obo. * I remind you, these are in_ 'like new' _condition!!!!!! I'll post a link so you can see them at Cabelas, but if you need to see a picture of them, I suppose I could snap one on the camera and sent it to ya, just pm me.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

THESE ARE THE LARGE SIZE
TATOR


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

nobody want to try these out??? I thought I wanted some regular rubber boots, but just got done reading another article on how elmitrax is the #1 scent elminating boot!!!

I guess if I can't sell em, I'll keep em and use em, but here's a chance to get a pair of them if you'd like

TTT


----------



## ricksmathew (Jul 28, 2007)

I sent you a pm!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

TTT

Priced to move $65 FIRM!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

what size are they?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

large, 10-13 I believe


----------

